# Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!



## Hohensinn (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hätte zum Thema Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot viele Fragen, vieleicht kann mir jemand ein bischen weiterhelfen. Ist für mich Neuland!

1. Von wo kann man einfach und schnell an die Fanggründe mit dem eigenen Boot kommen (ich wohne in der nähe von München)! (Hafen mit Slipe)

2. Wie sollte das Wetter sein, Laut Windfinder oder Wetterbericht? Damit man mit einen 5,5m Boot und 90PS Motor auch rausfahren kann! Habe in der Nordsee keine Ahnung wie sich da der Wind und die Wellen verhalten!

3. Auf was muß man da noch so alles achten mit dem eigenen Boot?

Danke schon mal 

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hybrid (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Tach, am besten investierst Du etwas Zeit und arbeitest Dich durch "Makrelenanageln Norddeich 2010 ff....", Gruß H.


----------



## Hechtpeter (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

90 PS , 5,5 m Boot.... Schliess Dich am besten einer kleinen Flotte an,z.B. im Forum Norddeich Kontakte finden...

Als Einzelfahrer ohne Erfahrung am Besten einen Makrelenkutter entern...


Ich warte auch auf die Tiger!


Gruß

Peter


----------



## Ines (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Du solltest dich vielleicht erst mal mit dem Phänomen der Tide in der Nordsee vertraut machen - halte ich für eine der wichtigsten Grundlagen.


----------



## Hohensinn (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Hallo,

werde mal ein bischen lesen, was so alles drin steht!

Mit der Tide muß ich mich noch vertraut machen, da es die in der Ostsee ja fast nicht gibt. Einer Gruppe anschließen wäre natürlich nicht verkehrt, aber da ich ja etwas weiter weg von euch Wohne wäre es zeitlich schon ein Zufall wenn da was zusammen gehen würde.

Hab jetz mal ein bischen die Seekarten angeschaut! Mir ist Aufgefallen das man von Deutschland (Büsum, Norddeich) aus immer einige km durch flaches Wasser fahren muß bis nach den Inseln! Denke da muß man genau auf die Tide achten, hab schon gelesen das man ca. 2Std. vor Hochwasser rausfährt und ca. 2Std. danach wieder rein!
Habe dann im Forum oft den Ort Scheveningen gelesen und auf der Seekarte ist gleich nach dem Hafen sehr schnell tieferes Wasser.

Wie ist es in Scheveningen, wer war dort schon mit einen Sportboot drausen? Der Hafen schaut ja nicht schlecht aus, kann man da auch Slipen und ist es überhaupt bei normalen Wetter möglich dort mit einen Sportboot rauszufahren?

Gruß Walter


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Walter, Scheveningen kenne ich nicht. Aber wenn Holland dann evtl Oster oder Westerschelde. Was auch geht ist jimuiden. Das kenne ich etwas besser. In Ijmuiden gibt es eine 2,5km lange sogenannte Megamole. An dieser Mole werden Zeebarsch, Plattfisch. Wittling und mit Spinner auch Makrelen. Ich selber war mit meinem Boot dreimal da hatte aber nix gefangen. Halt stimmt nicht zwei Holzmakrelen haben wir gefangen.

Norddeich war da schon erfolgreicher. Das beste war unser ergebnis in 2009. Da hatten wir mit drei Mann 244 stk. 

Also ich würde sagen mit deinem Boot kannste immer auf die Nordsee. Immer heisst natürlich bis Wind 3 oder so. In ijmuiden war ich auch schon bei 4-5 in Boen 6 auf der Nordsee, mache ich aber nie wieder. Das war ne Nummer. Und in der Gruppe ist es immer weniger Gefährlich und evtl auch erfolgreicher.

Bayern ist natürlich ne Nummer. Da muss das Wetter aber sehr beständig sein. Ich würde mir da Holland aussuchen, weil man dann wenn man schon mal da ist mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Ausweichen hat.


----------



## N00blikE05 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Hi, 

wenn du auf Makrelen los willst, dann musst dich noch gedulden. Die beste Zeit für Makrelen ist Ende Mai. Am besten Juni/Juli dann läufts sehr gut. Jetzt werden natürlich auch ab und zu welche gefangen. Diese Fänge sind eher Zufall. Ein guter Hafen ist Bensersiel oder Carolinensiel. Ich fahr meistens immer hinter die Inseln um zu angeln. Fänge waren sehr gut, wenn mal ein dicker Schwarm kommt ,dann erst recht 

Wichtig ist natürlich der Wind. Ich fahr maximal bis ner Windstärke von 17 km/h raus, dann wirds für mein Schlauchboot zuviel  

Gruß


----------



## Hohensinn (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Danke schon mal für die Infos.

Natürlich fahre ich jetzt noch nicht zum Makrelenfischen, wenn dann erst im Sommer. 

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Angelkarten aus? Deutsche Nordsee und in Holland?

Wenn ich hochfahre, dann kurzfristig! Donnerstag anreise, Freitag, Samstag fischen und Sonntag wieder heim! da kann man dann schon mal auf das Wetter schaun.

Gruß Walter


----------



## mattes (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Walter , vor den ostfriesischen Inseln mag es ja mit dem Kleinboot gehen , vor der S-H Küste ist davon abzuraten , das haben schon mehr versucht ist einfach zu gefährlich . Von Büsum aus miuss du erstmal 14 Seemeilen durch die Piepen fahren dann bist du auf der offenen See , Büsum ist auch von der Tide unabhängig . Das Makrelenangeln beginnt im Juni und endet im September je nach Wetter.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## N00blikE05 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Hi,

solange man die Rute in Richtung Nordsee wirft bzw vom Boot aus ins Wasser wirft brauch man keinen Schein. Sobald du innem Hafen angelst benötigst du einen.

Wie das in Nl ist weiß ich leider nicht.


GRuß


----------



## raubangler (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> solange man die Rute in Richtung Nordsee wirft bzw vom Boot aus ins Wasser wirft brauch man keinen Schein. Sobald du innem Hafen angelst benötigst du einen.
> 
> ...



Kleine Einschraenkung:
In Niedersachsen gibt es generell keine Scheinpflicht.
Ist dort, wenn vorhanden, eine Erfindung der Angelvereine.
Die Kueste ist angelverein- und somit scheinfrei.


----------



## Hohensinn (21. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln mit dem eigenen Boot! Viele Fragen!*

Kennt jemand den Hafen Hooksiel, wie schaut es da mit dem Hookmeer aus? Kann man da auch schon Makrelen fangen, falls man nicht bis vor die Inseln fahren kann, wegen zu schlechten Wetter.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit den Schollenfischen aus vom Boot, wie macht ihr das vom Boot und wie Tief?

Gruß Walter


----------

